# Words and phrases you hate!



## The mtn man (Apr 21, 2015)

What are some words or phrases that make you cringe when you hear or read them? The phrase I hate most is entry level, you either buy a cheap product or a better quality more expensive item, why do folks call a less expensive item (entry level)?  I bought a new 1187 shotgun this year, I was talking to this rich guy the other day, he was telling me about his expensive shotguns, and how he at one time shot trap competitively , and about his bird hunts abroad, I told him how much I liked my new rem. auto, then he says, I guess that could be a decent entry level shotgun, well,,, I didn't just enter the shooting and hunting world. So what make my less expensive auto , (entry level)?????


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2015)

All my guns are entry level. I had a superstar skeet shooter come to the house one day about 10 years ago bragging about how good he was. Just happened he had a skeet thrower and 3 or 4 high dollar guns(in cases of course) in his truck and he asked if I wanted to shoot a little.

I spanked his bottom with my Mossberg 410 pump rabbit gun. I laffed and laffed and laffed.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 21, 2015)

"I could care less."


It's "I couldn't care less. "


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

Them entry level weapons is jus as deadly as them expert level guns. Sides, it bein a Rem ya could club him upside the head an not worry bout marring the exquisite finish.


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 21, 2015)

The shotgun was just an example, I hear that all the time, like entry level boat, no it's just all the boat I want to pay for, and all I need, entry level bow, no this one is just fine, I don't need to pay 4 times the amount for one like yours, I could go on and on, you get my point why I hate that phrase, I also hate saying pepto bismal, it just don't feel right when I say it, you know what I mean.


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 21, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> "I could care less."
> 
> 
> It's "I couldn't care less. "



I'm with you on that, I don't understand why folks can't get that right!!!!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 21, 2015)

Tick CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored. 

I do not like hearing that expression


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 21, 2015)

We had an all day "sales kickoff" today - very corporate. Hours of execs giving the rah-rah speak. If I never hear these it'll be to soon.

"at the end of the day"
"this issue has high optics"
"we need greater visibility into this"
"please reach out to me"

Least we got drinks and dinner afterwards.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> We had an all day "sales kickoff" today - very corporate. Hours of execs giving the rah-rah speak. If I never hear these it'll be to soon.
> 
> "at the end of the day"
> "this issue has high optics"
> ...



Oh man, that Corporate speak drives me nuts! 

I don't even work in a corporate capacity, but people everywhere seem to think it makes them sound more intelligent or something. 

I hate "yada yada yada".


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 21, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> We had an all day "sales kickoff" today - very corporate. Hours of execs giving the rah-rah speak. If I never hear these it'll be to soon.
> 
> "at the end of the day"
> "this issue has high optics"
> ...



Or we need more transparency, why not just say, we need more honesty????


----------



## Big Foot (Apr 21, 2015)

Last beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2015)

cklem said:


> Or we need more transparency, why not just say, we need more honesty????



Yeah, right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2015)

Big Foot said:


> Last beer


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 21, 2015)

cklem said:


> Or we need more transparency, why not just say, we need more honesty????




LOL - they used transparency today.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 21, 2015)

free ______


nothings free, it all costs ya something


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh man, that Corporate speak drives me nuts!
> 
> I don't even work in a corporate capacity, but people everywhere seem to think it makes them sound more intelligent or something.
> 
> I hate "yada yada yada".



Feel free to reach out if you need to talk about it Chief....


----------



## joey1919 (Apr 21, 2015)

Lol.... I hate lol.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 21, 2015)

literally...Why is this word even necessary?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> We had an all day "sales kickoff" today - very corporate. Hours of execs giving the rah-rah speak. If I never hear these it'll be to soon.
> 
> "at the end of the day"
> "this issue has high optics"
> ...






"Think outside the box.."    Grrrrrrr, I can't think "inside the box."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2015)

"Going green"


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 21, 2015)

"same difference"

"Expect the unexpected"... well duh, if you expect it then it is expected not unexpected....another


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 21, 2015)

Go Yellow Jackets
Go Gators
War Eagle
Roll Tide
Go Vols


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Yellow Jackets
> Go Gators
> War Eagle
> Roll Tide
> Go Vols





Teams that beat uga ??


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Teams that beat uga ??





Once in a blue moon!

Maybe mine don't qualify for this thread, but I hate to hear them words together!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Eco friendly


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Apr 21, 2015)

"knockdown power" (applied to normal small arms).

"it's for the children" (usually said while announcing an infringement on your rights).

"if it saves one life, it's worth it."  (No, really, it's not.  I guarantee you we could save "one life" (actually hundreds per  year) if we made everybody in a moving car wear a helmet and a HANS neck brace.  It's NOT worth it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

"Cool beans!"

What da heck  that mean?


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Any word that comes out of a Boston/Jersey mouth.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

"Roll Tide" 

How many times do you hear this and you want to say " get your fanny back to the trailer park" ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 21, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> "Cool beans!"
> 
> What da heck  that mean?





Yeah, my friends wife from Michigan says that alot. I had never heard that before.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

Yea..it's a Yankee thing I think. Our friends from upstate NY says that


----------



## swampstalker24 (Apr 21, 2015)

I really hate when folks use the acronym "fml", especially when I know they live a privileged life.  I always tell them that there are prolly millions of folks in this world that would gladly trade places with them....  like all the child sex slaves, the mentally/physically handicapped, innocent people on death row, the folks who have to dig through garbage to find a meal, ect.  They usually have a change of heart once I tell them what I think about it.....
some folks just don't realize how good they really have it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2015)

What does fml mean?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> What does fml mean?





I don't hava clue ??


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't hava clue ??


I have a idea, but it's not rated G.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> I have a idea, but it's not rated G.





We've got this really cool feature here that's called a PM, why dontcha send me one defining "fml??"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> I have a idea, but it's not rated G.





Hooked On Quack said:


> We've got this really cool feature here that's called a PM, why dontcha send me one defining "fml??"







It's called a PM, NOT a Idgitgram . .


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

I hate the saying "it is what it is" ......really?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

Let's "white board it"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

let's take this discussion "off line"


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 22, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> let's take this discussion "off line"


But that's what you told me when we was discussin' that thang on myspace last week.


I enjoyed our "off line" talk as well.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 22, 2015)

"A whole nother"

And especially when people mess up simple military jargon. 

In the radio spot for the latest "Fast and Furious" both Michelle Rodriguez and The Rock mess up the difference between calvary and cavalry. 

"Lady, I am the calvary!"

Wut?


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 22, 2015)

Government worker!


'nuff said!


----------



## GA native (Apr 22, 2015)

"green"
"in this economy"
"eco friendly"
"carbon footprint"
"you got your hands full!" -in reference to my younguns


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

"buy in"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

"Core Competency"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

"Lots of moving parts"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

"best practice"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

"Leverage"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

"Solution"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

"Flop"


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 22, 2015)

"Continuous Improvement"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

"Drill down"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

"Low hanging fruit"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

"Skin in the game"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

"Out of pocket"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 22, 2015)

hdm03 has alot of hate...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2015)

flop.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 22, 2015)

rydert said:


> I hate the saying "it is what it is" ......really?



That is the stupidest, saying nothing statement ever. 
It means nothing.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 22, 2015)

Poll


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2015)

People tryin to say frustrated and they pronounce it fuss-strated.. That annoyed me to no end until I was listening to a hot lady give a speech the other day.. She said it numerous times and now I'm okay with it.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I have a headache


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

My husband is home


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Mudracing is home


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Those are both the same usually^^^


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm late


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Also from muds wife


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

If you need anything, and I mean anything at all.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

lol-ing all over both shoes


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Every bit of corporate jargen. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

not lol-ing anymore


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

This is a good entry level thread.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

When my wife is explaining  something she ends here story with   Du DA Du DA du DA, in rythwm type tone. Drives me nuts also.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

That's all I can think of right now


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh wait, one more.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

mattech said:


> When my wife is explaining  something she ends here story with   Du DA Du DA du DA, in rythwm type tone. Drives me nuts also.



what can of story ends with Du DA Du DA du DA????


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Its her way of saying etc.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

odd......but tell her i said hey anyway


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 22, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> what can of story ends with Du DA Du DA du DA????



neva seen a story in a can


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2015)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2015)

Man, i tell Mattechs wife Hey in front of him on his phone just one time and he goes off the deep end.
du da , du da, du da


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 22, 2015)

"I'm not contagious"


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 22, 2015)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> "I'm not contagious"



I hate it when someone is sick and instead of saying ( I'm not contagious ), they say this is not catching!!!!!!, that drives me insane!!!!


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 22, 2015)

Mtech plays dangerous games


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

"Your card has been declined." I hate that one.


----------



## rydert (Apr 22, 2015)

"ebt is down".....that is always a bummer


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 22, 2015)

synergy
dynamic
implementation
strategy
buy-in
fusion

Any combination of the above in a single sentence when uttered by an executive who  has no clue what he / she is talking about.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Kapooya kapooya


----------



## smokey30725 (Apr 22, 2015)

No shirt, no shoes, no service.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

Ain't nobody got time fo DAT.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 22, 2015)

I once knew a woman who would "un-thaw" the meat to make for dinner. 

She didn't understand why I asked her when she was going to put it back in the freezer every time.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 22, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I once knew a woman who would "un-thaw" the meat to make for dinner.
> 
> She didn't understand why I asked her when she was going to put it back in the freezer every time.



Took me a few seconds to get it...

Lol.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 22, 2015)

Whatcha no good?


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 22, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Took me a few seconds to get it...
> 
> Lol.



At least you're capable of it. 4 years of marriage, and I don't know how many times trying to get her to see the difference between un-thawing and defrosting, and she still refused that she was wrong about it. 

Needless to say, we're not married any more, and while this wasn't the reason, I can't deny the fact that not hearing that ever again makes me happy.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 22, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> At least you're capable of it. 4 years of marriage, and I don't know how many times trying to get her to see the difference between un-thawing and defrosting, and she still refused that she was wrong about it.
> 
> Needless to say, we're not married any more, and while this wasn't the reason, I can't deny the fact that not hearing that ever again makes me happy.



I think "un-thaw" is kinda cute. Where is your ex these days?? Pics?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 22, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> I think "un-thaw" is kinda cute. Where is your ex these days?? Pics?



That's soo wrong.

Bbl...gotta go un-thaw some hamburger.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 22, 2015)

T.P. said:


> That's soo wrong.
> 
> Bbl...gotta go un-thaw some hamburger.



T.P. = kinda cute..........


----------



## GIII (Apr 22, 2015)

Zero Emissions Vehicle and Hot Water Heater


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 22, 2015)

GIII said:


> Zero Emissions Vehicle and Hot Water Heater



I just realized I've been saying hot water heater for most of my life. Never thought it through. I guess it is similar to ATM machine.


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 22, 2015)

A phrase that crawls all over me is " I'll be honest...."  Are you normally NOT honest?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2015)

drippin' rock said:


> A phrase that crawls all over me is " I'll be honest...."  Are you normally NOT honest?





I'm the lying's knee grow you'll eva know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2015)

drippin' rock said:


> A phrase that crawls all over me is " I'll be honest...."  Are you normally NOT honest?



To be honest, I started to mention that one, but I use it sometimes.


----------



## Casey81 (Apr 22, 2015)

"win win" Every time I hear that I want to punch whoever said it. 
Another is doubling any word to express how bad or good something is. Like " The tire is flat flat" instead of "the tire is flat". Drives me up the wall


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 22, 2015)

Yanowudumsayinnnnn.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 22, 2015)

"I'm driving.."


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 22, 2015)

Its not you, its me.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 22, 2015)

Its not me, its you.


----------



## Oldstick (Apr 22, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> synergy
> dynamic
> implementation
> strategy
> ...



But we do need him to kiss it and bless it.  And we need to make sure he understands we can't take 9 couples and make a baby in a month.


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 22, 2015)

"Came out and said"

Regarding politicians, actors, whatever....

As if the person is in their castle, got word of a situation, came out onto the balcony and made a formal response to the plebians. 

It's lazy. I prefer:

"In a press release, commissioner Goodell said...."

"During a press conference, secretary Powell said....."

"Coach Saban, at an Alumni meet and greet, told attendants....."

To say "came out and said" is the laziest type of journalism that exists. 

The next time any of you hear a talking head use that phrase, know that you are listening to an idiot.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 22, 2015)

Oldstick said:


> But we do need him to kiss it and bless it.  And we need to make sure he understands we can't take 9 couples and make a baby in a month.



In reference to selling the easiest thing- "We need to gather the low hanging fruit".

On a conference call when the exec don't know the answer to a question - "Let's take this up off-line".


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2015)

We need to talk.....


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 22, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> In reference to selling the easiest thing- "We need to gather the low hanging fruit".
> 
> On a conference call when the exec don't know the answer to a question - "Let's take this up off-line".




When they say they want to take it up off line, it means "let's not waste 20 other people's time talking about the intracacies of your question when it doesn't apply to them, let's talk about it after the conference call" and it is a completely reasonable phrase. Why do you hate it?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2015)

drippin' rock said:


> I just realized I've been saying hot water heater for most of my life. Never thought it through. I guess it is similar to ATM machine.



Doh... I've been doin it wrong to too two


----------



## Big7 (Apr 22, 2015)

keeping up with the kardashiens (sp)

AND anything that comes out of whoopie goofburg's or joy blow hards mouth!


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 22, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm the lying's knee grow you'll eva know.



That took me a second...


----------



## Hoot (Apr 22, 2015)

"I could care less".  That means you already care...more?

"Hot water heater".  What kind of idiot heats hot water?

"It is what it is".  Sometimes applicable, but waaaaay over-used.

"Reaching out" to someone.  That one is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me.

"It must have a short", whenever something electrical is not working.  It is far more likely to have an open circuit (like a broken wire) than a short circuit (likely to cause some kind of fire).

"How ya' doin'"?  From salespeople in home improvement stores, or strangers in general.  Those people don't give a flying flip about how I am doing.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 22, 2015)

"Have a goodun" used to get me but now it's like "g'bye".


----------



## mattech (Apr 23, 2015)

Fletch_W said:


> When they say they want to take it up off line, it means "let's not waste 20 other people's time talking about the intracacies of your question when it doesn't apply to them, let's talk about it after the conference call" and it is a completely reasonable phrase. Why do you hate it?



Maybe you two should take that conversation offline.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hate, hate it when somebody in the truck says "uh-oh" 20 minits after goin thru the drive-thru at Taco Bell


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 23, 2015)

"Paradigm shift." That one makes my skin crawl.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

"Good bye"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey, what's going on.
 How do you really answer that?


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 23, 2015)

I work in telephone and internet, I hate it when someone says , ( can't you just flip a switch), oh yea , that's how it works.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 23, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> "Paradigm shift." That one makes my skin crawl.



Sorry, I'll stop using it in the PF.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 23, 2015)

"My Bad"..............Like that is supposed to fix everything!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 23, 2015)

drippin' rock said:


> I just realized I've been saying hot water heater for most of my life. Never thought it through. I guess it is similar to ATM machine.



Except that the water heater also maintains temperature on already hot water, so it technically is a hot water heater. Though I never say it that way.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

global warming
Obama
The reason is, is this.
someone saying "like"5 times in a sentence.
someone using acronyms in casual, vocal conversation


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 23, 2015)

"Sorry, Matt didnt restock the beer in the fridge"


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

"6 of one or half dozen of the other"

being the smart CensoredCensoredCensored that I am, I always ask is that a bakers dozen?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> "6 of one or half dozen of the other"
> 
> being the smart CensoredCensoredCensored that I am, I always ask is that a bakers dozen?



what do they say when you axe that?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 23, 2015)

I never trust anyone who pronounces the full "ing" on the end of words. Especially if they're wearing a necktie.


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> what do they say when you axe that?



they say "it is what it is"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 23, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I never trust anyone who pronounces the full "ing" on the end of words. Especially if they're wearing a necktie.


----------



## au7126 (Apr 23, 2015)

At the end of the day


----------



## modern_yeoman (Apr 23, 2015)

After I spend 5 minutes telling something that happened during the day my girlfriend will say " Yea?" which translates to " I don't care but here is some type of response to let you know, I know your mouth was moving...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

modern_yeoman said:


> After I spend 5 minutes telling something that happened during the day my girlfriend will say " Yea?" which translates to " I don't care but here is some type of response to let you know, I know your mouth was moving...



Wow, sounds like a gender reversal there...
Tho wears the pants in this relationship?


----------



## modern_yeoman (Apr 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wow, sounds like a gender reversal there...
> Tho wears the pants in this relationship?



I'm not sure anymore..


----------



## fireman32 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hot water heater
Misconsumption, instead of misconception
And all on it
Are we there yet
Chimley
Like, a dozen times during a speech
Pecon, it's pecan
Listening to anyone try to use big words, incorrectly.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 23, 2015)

"I think It needs Rebooting"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 23, 2015)

Last call for alcohol.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Last call for alcohol.


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Rookie last call just means it's time to go to the truck


----------



## oops1 (Apr 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Last call for alcohol.



Bite yo tongue


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

fireman32 said:


> Hot water heater
> Misconsumption, instead of misconception
> And all on it
> Are we there yet
> ...



So, like the other day  your brother like  came to work. We like talked about pecon trees and how like they like fell down his chimley.  I was like under the misconsumption that tree rats were like putting them there...  he was leaving here to like go wire a hot water heater   His helper was asking him the whole way to tifton, "are we there yet.


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

idjit^^^^


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> idjit^^^^



^^^^ this x's 2


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 23, 2015)

"Irregardless"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

rydert said:


> idjit^^^^



looky here mr 6 of one half dozen of the other. When I ant your opinion ill give t to ya. Till then, get back in your cage


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 23, 2015)

dawg2 said:


> "Irregardless"



I use that one alot ....


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 23, 2015)

Another one is when you ask an adult a question and they first respond with, "Huh?"  Then two seconds later they answer the question.  

I always ask, "Why did you say 'Huh' if you heard what I said?"


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 23, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I use that one alot ....



figures


----------



## rydert (Apr 23, 2015)

dawg2 said:


> Another one is when you ask an adult a question and they first respond with, "Huh?"  Then two seconds later they answer the question.
> 
> I always ask, "Why did you say 'Huh' if you heard what I said?"



huh?













oh, i understand.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't care for it when someone says this:

"I shall not argue against it from the supposed impossibility of infinite succession, barely and absolutely considered in itself; for a reason which shall be mentioned hereafter: but if we consider such an infinite progression, as one entire endless series of beings can have no cause from without, of its existence; because in it are supposed to be included all things that are or ever were in the universe: and ’tis plain it can have no reason within itself, of its existence; because no one being in this infinite succession is supposed to be self-existent or necessary (which is the only ground or reason of existence of any thing, that can be imagined within the thing itself, as with presently more fully appear), but every one dependent on the foregoing: and where no part is necessary; ’tis manifest the whole cannot be necessary; absolute necessity of existence, not being an outward, relative, and accidental determination; but an inward and essential property of the nature of the thing which so exists."


----------



## sinclair1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't care for it when someone says this:
> 
> "I shall not argue against it from the supposed impossibility of infinite succession, barely and absolutely considered in itself; for a reason which shall be mentioned hereafter: but if we consider such an infinite progression, as one entire endless series of beings can have no cause from without, of its existence; because in it are supposed to be included all things that are or ever were in the universe: and ’tis plain it can have no reason within itself, of its existence; because no one being in this infinite succession is supposed to be self-existent or necessary (which is the only ground or reason of existence of any thing, that can be imagined within the thing itself, as with presently more fully appear), but every one dependent on the foregoing: and where no part is necessary; ’tis manifest the whole cannot be necessary; absolute necessity of existence, not being an outward, relative, and accidental determination; but an inward and essential property of the nature of the thing which so exists."


 That's where I use the "huh" and then break into  " freebird"


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 23, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> That's where I use the "huh" and then break into  " freebird"



Sigline material!


----------



## tbrown913 (Apr 23, 2015)

"the white officer..."
"the unarmed man..."
"police brutality"

bae
dat
doe (though)
so many more


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Apr 23, 2015)

"ain't nuthin but a thang"


"What had happened was"


----------



## Big7 (Apr 24, 2015)

When someone says "I'll be honest with you".

Does that mean they have not always been honest with me?


----------



## basstrkr (Apr 25, 2015)

*Phrases*

Last cast.
We gotta go.
Let me see your license. 
You have the right to remain silent.


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 25, 2015)

"I know right" this one drives me nuts along with my daughter and her friends saying "like" every other word.


----------



## huntersluck (Apr 26, 2015)

ATM machine

Could care less (it is could not care less)

Let me ask you a question
 ( I don't think you can ask anything else)


----------



## huntersluck (Apr 26, 2015)

jigman29 said:


> "I know right" this one drives me nuts along with my daughter and her friends saying "like" every other word.




You are right about "like" every other word it drives me crazy.


----------



## rydert (Apr 28, 2015)

"are you drunk.........again?"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2015)

Hands up. Don't shoot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Pants down. I toot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 28, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Pants down. I toot.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 28, 2015)

Yada yada yada  

Can't stand when people say it 

Makes me want to sick mtech on them


----------



## Dub (Apr 28, 2015)

cklem said:


> What are some words or phrases that make you cringe when you hear or read them? The phrase I hate most is entry level, you either buy a cheap product or a better quality more expensive item, why do folks call a less expensive item (entry level)?  I bought a new 1187 shotgun this year, I was talking to this rich guy the other day, he was telling me about his expensive shotguns, and how he at one time shot trap competitively , and about his bird hunts abroad, I told him how much I liked my new rem. auto, then he says, I guess that could be a decent entry level shotgun, well,,, I didn't just enter the shooting and hunting world. So what make my less expensive auto , (entry level)?????




Phrases I hate:


"You know what I'm saying". (Folks that use it at the end of every sentence)


"To tell the truth, ............"


"You are probably not going to like this, but ..........."


"At the end of the day"

"And, ahm.............and, ahm" (folks that say it in between sentences....repeatedly)




"Sir, do you know why I pulled you over?"


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 14, 2022)

"Living my best life"


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 14, 2022)

"Cuteness overload"


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 14, 2022)

"Yeah, no"


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 14, 2022)

"overlanding"  

I guess that's the new term for off-roading


----------



## Railroader (Jun 14, 2022)

Anything like, you know, trendy or corporate or politically correct.

Just say what the heck you dang well mean... ?


----------



## Doug B. (Jun 14, 2022)

It's on my bucket list.  What!!!!  There is no such thing as a "bucket" list. If it's something you want to do that's fine. But a "bucket" list????  Where did that even come from?????


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jun 14, 2022)

Literally…
The problem is…
This is a game changer…
It is what it is.
Strategic outlook

Transparency-because whenever it is brought up, it means no one is being transparent and they will not be in the future either.

Also “grail gun”. A grail gun is one gun. Just one. Usually uncommon or even rare otherwise it would not elicit such feelings. People who have grail guns usually have way too many grail guns and I think it is just a bit of verbal kung fu to justify yet another gun purchase.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 14, 2022)

Spelling out "lol" and "omg".... it takes the same amount of breathe and time to do and say those things in real time.... nice thread resurrection @mark-7mag


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 14, 2022)

The "like" at the beginning and/or end of every sentence irks me pretty good too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 14, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> It's on my bucket list.  What!!!!  There is no such thing as a "bucket" list. If it's something you want to do that's fine. But a "bucket" list????  Where did that even come from?????


Stuff you want to do before you "kick the bucket" was the origin, I reckon.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 14, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Stuff you want to do before you "kick the bucket" was the origin, I reckon.


It was a pretty funny movie too.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 14, 2022)

Railroader said:


> Anything like, you know, trendy or corporate or politically correct.
> 
> Just say what the heck you dang well mean... ?



My main supervisor at work used to say "going forward" when he was talking about future plans or ideas. NO KIDDING? So things "in the future" are "going forward" in time?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 14, 2022)

earlthegoat2 said:


> Literally…
> The problem is…
> This is a game changer…
> It is what it is.
> ...



"It is what it is" LITERALLY drives me crazy, you know what I'm sayin'? 
Seriously though, I can't stand "it is what it is". 
"Strategic outlook" sounds like something my company commander would throw into a briefing to sound important.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 14, 2022)

"It goes without saying".     Really now? Then why are you mentioning it?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 14, 2022)

"We're out of likker."


----------



## Doug B. (Jun 14, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Stuff you want to do before you "kick the bucket" was the origin, I reckon.


Everything I do will be before I kick the bucket.  I don't watch many movies.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 14, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Everything I do will be before I kick the bucket.  I don't watch many movies.


When and if I kick the bucket has been around long before movies. I'm an 80 baby and heard my elders refer to it pretty frequently in jest growing up.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 14, 2022)

The term "bossman" when you don,t work for me.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 14, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> When and if I kick the bucket has been around long before movies. I'm an 80 baby and heard my elders refer to it pretty frequently in jest growing up.



agree, I'm 60 and I've been hearing "kick the bucket" since I can remember.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 14, 2022)

"My husband's home early!"  
I kid, I kid - funny stories though, but not for GON forum.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 14, 2022)

Crakajak said:


> The term "bossman" when you don,t work for me.


A term used by prior inmates lots of the time.


----------



## alphachief (Jun 14, 2022)

Up in this
Butt hurt
Triggered 
Bugie 
Social justice
Social Equity

To name a few…I could go in all night!


----------



## Shotgun1 (Jun 14, 2022)

"One of the only".   I can't figure that one out.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 14, 2022)

You have the right to remain silent.

I'm pregnant!

Do you know how fast you were going?


----------



## jiminbogart (Jun 14, 2022)

rydert said:


> "are you drunk.........again?"




Nope, still...


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 14, 2022)

Get out of the vehicle and put your hands behind your back.


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 14, 2022)

I pay your salary.
??


----------



## Batjack (Jun 14, 2022)

Sleeping very well on the sofa and hear... "Wake up and go to bed!"


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jun 14, 2022)

4HAND said:


> I pay your salary.
> ??


You are a waste of the taxpayers money.  Each and every time I heard that one, they seemed puzzled when I told them I pay taxes too


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 14, 2022)

How many times in a restaurant -
"I hate to bother you while you're eating, but
______________ (fill in the blank).


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jun 14, 2022)

4HAND said:


> How many times in a restaurant -
> "I hate to bother you while your eating, but
> ______________ (fill in the blank).


About every time


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 15, 2022)

"Old school"

-One pertaining to my disciplining of children, mostly from those that believe in participation trophies and time out.

-The other when someone is telling a story and you find out they are 20 years younger than you.


----------



## Redbow (Jun 15, 2022)

Man you are living on borrowed time. Just how can anyone borrow time? And what bank do you have to go to in order to borrow it?


----------



## Railroader (Jun 15, 2022)

4HAND said:


> How many times in a restaurant -
> "I hate to bother you while you're eating, but
> ______________ (fill in the blank).





Hillbilly stalker said:


> About every time



On a 30 minute break...

And my wife wonders why I eat so fast... ?


----------



## sinclair1 (Jun 15, 2022)

I hate when people correct me when I say “ I could care less” I said just what it means, I could care less, but I do care just a little bit!
You couldn’t care less people need to quit being so pessimistic and start seeing the glass at least a 1/4 full.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 15, 2022)

“That’s an order…”?. Ok.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 15, 2022)

Some people have already mentioned a few that I can’t stand. I hate “bucket list” too.  I despise “it is what it is.”  I hate it so much because it’s used as if it were a magic phrase that excuses everything.


----------



## Mars (Jun 15, 2022)

I find it very annoying when a proper name is used in a plural form to refer to a group of people. For example, "The Joe Bidens of the world have no place in government."


----------



## Mars (Jun 15, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> “That’s an order…”?. Ok.



It's for officer safety


----------



## ryork (Jun 15, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Some people have already mentioned a few that I can’t stand. I hate “bucket list” too.  I despise “it is what it is.”  I hate it so much because it’s used as if it were a magic phrase that excuses everything.



Yep! I had a former business partner that said that every other breath. One day I finally told him that “it is what it is” now, but “it” wasn’t when you had multiple opportunities to do something about it but chose not to.  Drove me crazy.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 15, 2022)

"Pro Staff"??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2022)

Love you to the moon and back. 


Is that all? Just to the moon and back. Geez.


----------



## ryork (Jun 15, 2022)

Not that I don’t like the word, but “hero” is used way too much and grossly misused these days. 

Now “new normal”, “essential or non-essential”, “we did a thing”, and “you got this” get on my nerves!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 15, 2022)

ryork said:


> Yep! I had a former business partner that said that every other breath. One day I finally told him that “it is what it is” now, but “it” wasn’t when you had multiple opportunities to do something about it but chose not to.  Drove me crazy.


I always say, “Yeah, but guess what?  It also ain’t what it ain’t.”  A few times of that and they stop saying it around you.  One of the plants where I do a lot of work has this jack leg who butt kissed his way into a “management position”.  He could screw up a one car funeral.  Everything he orders for a job is wrong, won’t fit, won’t bolt up etc.  So that means double the work making it work.  And he is shameless about it.  Instead of being embarrassed he just says, “It is what it is.”?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 15, 2022)

ryork said:


> Not that I don’t like the word, but “hero” is used way too much and grossly misused these days.
> 
> Now “new normal”, “essential or non-essential”, “we did a thing”, and “you got this” get on my nerves!


I despise “new normal” too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 15, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love you to the moon and back.
> 
> 
> Is that all? Just to the moon and back. Geez.


I don’t understand that one.  I had never heard it until my daughter was born and my wife started saying it to her.  I’m not bothered by it exactly but it does t really make sense.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 15, 2022)

mark-7mag said:


> "Living my best life"


That one is absolutely horrible.  It’s matched only by people who begin sentences with the word “So”.  When did this start?  All of the sudden it’s everywhere.  And I’ve noticed it’s done by people that really think they’re smart.  And they usually try hard not to have much of a Southern accent despite being born and raised here.  “No worries” makes me want to bite myself too.


----------



## JB0704 (Jun 15, 2022)

YAll a hateful bunch.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 15, 2022)

" It's 5 o'clock somewhere."

My clock...


----------



## Dixie Shooter (Jun 15, 2022)

_____*phobic. Fill it in with the victim of the week.*

*Your second one is absolutely free. (Just pay a separate fee)*

*Just one call, that’s all.*

*Gun violence*

*Fair and honest*

*Just doing my job*

*No offense *


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Jun 15, 2022)

Yummy, can not stand this word


----------



## BeerThirty (Jun 15, 2022)

"Must be nice" gets under my skin bad.

"right side of history" is another one that irks me real bad. Folks use it when talking about politics.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 15, 2022)

"Common sense" in conjunction with any political idea or proposed piece of legislation since they usually aren't.

"At this present moment" as a time filler to allow for thought or falsehood formulation.  It also makes the statement that follows almost meaningless because after the present moment passes the statement, whatever it is, might not be valid.


----------



## BeerThirty (Jun 15, 2022)

My dad used to call my mom his "old lady". 

My bride, before we were married, made it very clear that she wouldn't tolerate me calling her that


----------



## OwlRNothing (Jun 15, 2022)

"public land."


Go to your closest "public land" and try to set up a small shop selling whatever you want. Ice cream, cheetos, popsicles, nuts and bolts.... nope, then it's not your land. Try to set up a little farm. Plow some ground. Nope. Sorry, not your land. It's government land that they graciously allow you to "use" as long as that use isn't outside the bounds of how they want you to use it. 
There's just factually not any such thing as "public land"  in America. Even the land you "bought" to live on isn't yours. You're just renting it from government. If you owned it, you wouldn't have to pay taxes every year to keep it.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jun 15, 2022)

BeerThirty said:


> My dad used to call my mom his "old lady".
> 
> My bride, before we were married, made it very clear that she wouldn't tolerate me calling her that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2022)

BeerThirty said:


> My dad used to call my mom his "old lady".
> 
> My bride, before we were married, made it very clear that she wouldn't tolerate me calling her that


Don't like old lady or old man. Very disrespectful.


----------



## tvillenole (Jun 15, 2022)

Well...to be honest with you. 
It is what it is.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 15, 2022)

white privilege
woke
All the Black pride, Gay pride and other pride mess but I'm the racist/ hater.. Pure hypocrisy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 15, 2022)

Smoked him! What some say after killing a deer.


----------



## campboy (Jun 15, 2022)

"cull buck"


----------



## campboy (Jun 15, 2022)

"can to can't" I don't even know what that means but people say it


----------



## campboy (Jun 15, 2022)

"You're not gonna drink anymore beer tonight, are you??"


----------



## furtaker (Jun 15, 2022)

Y'all have nailed a bunch of them on here.

I despise "it is what it is" too.

And when you ask a snowflake a question and they start their answer with "so" every time. And they say "literally" over and over.

"Must be nice" chaps my rear as does being called "boss" by a stranger.

"Could care less" instead of "couldn't care less".

Eavesdroppers chap my rear too, especially when they butt into a conversation they're not a part of.

People who don't look me in the eye when I'm talking to them drive me crazy.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 15, 2022)

Mars said:


> I find it very annoying when a proper name is used in a plural form to refer to a group of people. For example, "The Joe Bidens of the world have no place in government."



Interesting! I never really thought about that.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 15, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Smoked him! What some say after killing a deer.



I guess "lit him up!" wouldn't set too well with you either.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 16, 2022)

furtaker said:


> "Could care less" instead of "couldn't care less".


I realized that a few years back and made the change. 

I hate "slammed on brakes" instead of slammed on the brakes. 
Or folks that don't know how to conjugate verbs.


----------



## JSnake (Jun 16, 2022)

All the business speak. Most annoying one right now is people saying "out of pocket" instead of "unavailable"


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 16, 2022)

ucfireman said:


> I realized that a few years back and made the change.
> 
> I hate "slammed on brakes" instead of slammed on the brakes.
> Or folks that don't know how to conjugate verbs.



I don't think I've ever heard anyone say "slammed on brakes." Now I'll be obsessed with hearing somebody say it.   Anyway, you are right - a lot of people can't conjugate verbs, among other grammar issues they have.


----------



## Dub (Jun 16, 2022)

*Words and phrases you hate!*

Anything that has the word "democrat" in it.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jun 16, 2022)

BeerThirty said:


> My dad used to call my mom his "old lady".
> 
> My bride, before we were married, made it very clear that she wouldn't tolerate me calling her that



I would never call my wife my old lady. I do however refer to her as a battle axe from time to time.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jun 17, 2022)

“I know, right?” I hate that one. It’s stupid. I don’t know if you know or not.


----------



## Pig Predator (Jun 17, 2022)

IKR?


----------



## Triple C (Jun 17, 2022)

Prolly been posted a 100 times already - Bro.


----------



## bany (Jun 17, 2022)

No problem


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 17, 2022)

JSnake said:


> All the business speak. Most annoying one right now is people saying "out of pocket" instead of "unavailable"


Or "in transit".


----------



## Dub (Jun 17, 2022)

“It’s whatever “


”Whatevs”


“That’s a lot to unpack”



Another is when public speakers keep looping together analogies and repeating them in jumbled word salads.  Listen to ANY speech given by Kamala Harris.  Maddening.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 17, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> “I know, right?” I hate that one. It’s stupid. I don’t know if you know or not.



I don't remember hearing it (maybe I just never noticed it) until about ten years ago.
I don't much care for the phrase myself.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 17, 2022)

"too easy!"   I started hearing that in the Army and I quickly learned that "too easy" actually means several different things such as:

1. I will forget what you even said the second you walk away
2. What you need done is so "easy" and routine that I will put forth a minimum of effort and commitment to the task
3. There is no possible way this is ever going to happen


----------



## huntersluck (Jun 17, 2022)

The mtn man said:


> Or we need more transparency, why not just say, we need more honesty????


It seems to me we need more transparency is usually a politician trying to say we need to try my way of covering stuff up more than their opponent


----------



## Dub (Jun 17, 2022)

Marginalized.

Insecurity.




Example: "The marginalized neck & facial tattooed people are  impacted unfairly by food insecurity due to discrimination and bias on job interviews".


----------



## BeerThirty (Jun 17, 2022)

Dub said:


> Marginalized.
> 
> Insecurity.
> 
> ...



"marginalized" drives me nuts, too! Certain people refer to themselves that way. Well, it's because you literally represent .0001% of the population. Therefore, by definition, you are marginalized


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 17, 2022)

Dub said:


> Marginalized.
> 
> Insecurity.
> 
> ...



A sentence like that would keep Kamala Harris serving it up in a tasty "word salad" for at least a couple of minutes!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 17, 2022)

BeerThirty said:


> "marginalized" drives me nuts, too! Certain people refer to themselves that way. Well, it's because you literally represent .0001% of the population. Therefore, by definition, you are marginalized



Good point! Now if you are marginalized to the point of being _oppressed_ then you might have my attention. I never even heard the word "marginalized" until about 20 years ago.


----------



## Dub (Jun 17, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> A sentence like that would keep Kamala Harris serving it up in a tasty "word salad" for at least a couple of minutes!




Yep.

What I find truly hilarious is that with Lying Slow Joe as their frontrunner.....with all his gaffs, slips, falls, sputtering, whispering, yelling and awkward lost moments....with all this.....they still keep him out there....in the game.

That's how little confidence they have in Giggles Harris....scared she'll bungle it up worse than Little Joey from Scranton.


----------



## Dub (Jun 17, 2022)

100%




Knew a gal that ruined the term "100%" for me forever.


She'd bob her head in agreement and interject the term when others were speaking.....like she was cheering them on.

She used the term in every conversation.


Maddening.


----------



## pjciii (Jun 17, 2022)

I don't know if this was mentioned

Gotcha


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 17, 2022)

"What I find truly hilarious is that with Lying Slow Joe as their frontrunner.....with all his gaffs, slips, falls, sputtering, whispering, yelling and awkward lost moments....with all this.....they still keep him out there....in the game.

That's how little confidence they have in Giggles Harris....scared she'll bungle it up worse than Little Joey from Scranton." - Dub

Yes that Kamala "time" thing made me think about the passage of time:
I'll bet if you were trapped in an elevator with her, ten minutes would seem like ten hours.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jun 18, 2022)

"Own". As in "You own this" or "he owned you". Usually said by some bystander who can't actually compete themselves.


----------



## bullgator (Jun 18, 2022)

When people start a sentence with “actually”.

If it’s been mentioned already then I’m just seconding it.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 18, 2022)

Take it one day at a time....?
These uncertain times....?


----------



## elfiii (Jun 18, 2022)

The mtn man said:


> , I was talking to this rich guy the other day, he was telling me about his expensive shotguns, and how he at one time shot trap competitively , and about his bird hunts abroad, I told him how much I liked my new rem. auto, then he says, I guess that could be a decent entry level shotgun, well,,, I didn't just enter the shooting and hunting world. So what make my less expensive auto , (entry level)?????



I would have told the rich guy "Mine kills stuff just as good if not better than yours and mine cost a fraction of what you paid for yours so who's the stupid one here?"

P.S. - I love my 1187 SPS.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 18, 2022)

Hunter922 said:


> Take it one day at a time....?
> These uncertain times....?



Good point about the second one - when are times ever "certain"?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 18, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I would have told the rich guy "Mine kills stuff just as good if not better than yours and mine cost a fraction of what you paid for yours so who's the stupid one here?"
> 
> P.S. - I love my 1187 SPS.



 Okay I'm thinking of comedian Ron White after listening to his brother-in-law brag about his fancy car and how Ron can't appreciate a truly refined vehicle. I can't tell you what Ron says in response - you will have to you tube it. It's not fit for children let's put it that way.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 18, 2022)

"people of color" = "colored people" but that is racist.

"African American", I will never use that, your black. Just as I'm white. I am not Norwegian American even though that's where my family came from.  

"LGBTQ". But don't call me Queer, that's demeaning and hurtful. 

I cannot stand all the labeling and division of America, I believe it is planned and deliberate to destroy America. 
We cannot be a united Country if we are all our own little clique.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 18, 2022)

It also irritates the mess out of me how all the "immigrants",  new or old, want me to "respect " their heritage and ways but they will not respect mine because its southern and "racist".


----------



## chase870 (Jun 19, 2022)

My " Government name is"
I dont know him like that
I stay at
I get a check
The list goes on and on. Its amazing the things you hear as a Bail Bondsman


----------



## chase870 (Jun 19, 2022)

elfiii said:


> I would have told the rich guy "Mine kills stuff just as good if not better than yours and mine cost a fraction of what you paid for yours so who's the stupid one here?"
> 
> P.S. - I love my 1187 SPS.



First off if it isn't a 870 its not really a shot gun. Second part of that interaction with people who shoot expensive guns usually happens while shooting for me. I always like shooting with strangers who extend a invite to shoot with them and I go get my truck gun, a old beat up rusty wingmaster. Normally about the third station one of them will say " You have shot a little, haven't you


----------



## Dixie Shooter (Jun 19, 2022)

ucfireman said:


> "I cannot stand all the labeling and division of America, I believe it is planned and deliberate to destroy America.
> We cannot be a united Country if we are all our own little clique.



*You believe facts. Divide and conquer. "A house divided against itself cannot stand"*

*Keep our attention away from what governments are doing, they keep us arguing amongst ourselves.  *


----------



## Dixie Shooter (Jun 19, 2022)

*May have been posted, worth repeating.*

*We're from the government. We're here to help.
Social ____ Fill in with justice, warrior, injustice, upheaval etc.
Voter suppression. 
Acronyms, all of them!*


----------



## elfiii (Jun 19, 2022)

chase870 said:


> First off if it isn't a 870 its not really a shot gun. Second part of that interaction with people who shoot expensive guns usually happens while shooting for me. I always like shooting with strangers who extend a invite to shoot with them and I go get my truck gun, a old beat up rusty wingmaster. Normally about the third station one of them will say " You have shot a little, haven't you



I was going to say if you think you need a $5K shotgun to be able to shoot skeet I have 2 responses to that:

A. You're a lousy marksman.

2. See A. above.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 19, 2022)

chase870 said:


> I stay at


Yep, blacks especially don't seem to live anywhere, they just stay.


----------



## Shadow11 (Jun 19, 2022)

Just like this thread.... "It is what it is"


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 19, 2022)

chase870 said:


> My " Government name is"
> I dont know him like that
> I stay at
> I get a check
> The list goes on and on. Its amazing the things you hear as a Bail Bondsman



 "I stay at" kills me! They "stay at" the home they have lived in for fifty years!


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 21, 2022)

Word - "at"

Phrase - "I'm on a fixed income"


----------



## Big7 (Jun 21, 2022)

"as we speak"


----------



## Big7 (Jun 21, 2022)

"it's TRUMP's fault"


----------



## Big7 (Jun 21, 2022)

"The previous administration"


----------



## Big7 (Jun 21, 2022)

"My predecessor"


----------



## Big7 (Jun 21, 2022)

ucfireman said:


> It also irritates the mess out of me how all the "immigrants",  new or old, want me to "respect " their heritage and ways but they will not respect mine because its southern and "racist".


----------



## Big7 (Jun 21, 2022)

"I AXED him"


----------



## Big7 (Jun 21, 2022)

"You know what I'm saying?"

"You know what I'm saying."

Amazing how a punctuation mark changes the meaning. 
?


----------



## oops1 (Jun 21, 2022)

Lotta good info in hera


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 21, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> A term used by prior inmates lots of the time.


That's exactly why I don,t like or have never used that phrase.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 21, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> You are a waste of the taxpayers money.  Each and every time I heard that one, they seemed puzzled when I told them I pay taxes too


As a detainee???


----------



## slow motion (Jun 21, 2022)

Hate to hear myself ask "Who is that old man and why is he staring at me?" Then I realize I'm looking in a mirror.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 21, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> Word - "at"
> 
> Phrase - "I'm on a fixed income"



hmmm...."at" seems like a pretty useful word. I'm not feeling the "at" hate.

"I'm on a fixed income" doesn't make sense IMHO. Unless your paycheck goes up & down constantly, isn't almost _everyone_ with a job "on a fixed income?"


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 21, 2022)

Anything a Democrat says.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 21, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> hmmm...."at" seems like a pretty useful word. I'm not feeling the "at" hate.
> 
> "I'm on a fixed income" doesn't make sense IMHO. Unless your paycheck goes up & down constantly, isn't almost _everyone_ with a job "on a fixed income?"



“at” when used on the end of a sentence.  Example:  “I don’t know where my wife is at.”

When people say they are on a “fixed income” as an excuse for not having the ability to pay more for something.  I agee with you, most of us are on a fixed income but some (mostly senior) folks use it as a complaint.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 23, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Hate to hear myself ask "Who is that old man and why is he staring at me?" Then I realize I'm looking in a mirror.



I totally understand! But when you get so feeble-minded that you _don't _realize that the man you see is yourself, you are in a world of hurt!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 23, 2022)

Misusing the word *MYRIAD!*    Let me preach on it:* "myriad" = many*

For example, "there are_ myriad _issues to discuss today" is correct. If you say "there are_ many_ issues to discuss today" it would obviously also be correct.

But you shouldn't say "there are a myriad of issues" nor "there is a myriad of issues"!
It would be like saying "there are a many of issues" - it wouldn't make sense!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 23, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> “at” when used on the end of a sentence.  Example:  “I don’t know where my wife is at.”
> 
> When people say they are on a “fixed income” as an excuse for not having the ability to pay more for something.  I agee with you, most of us are on a fixed income but some (mostly senior) folks use it as a complaint.



 “I don’t know where my wife is at.” is a classic example of ending a sentence with a preposition. Ending a sentence with a preposition isn't as frowned upon as it used to be, so phrasing it differently (especially in an informal situation) would probably confuse a lot of people. Part of the evolution of our language, I guess.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 23, 2022)

It's a "synergistic effort." "Looking to build synergy."


----------



## Mars (Jun 23, 2022)

chase870 said:


> My " Government name is"
> I dont know him like that
> I stay at
> I get a check
> The list goes on and on. Its amazing the things you hear as a Bail Bondsman



Many in the group that tends to use that language also like to use "mines" or "minezes" rather than "mine.

Ex: That car is mines.


Also when people say "I done something" not "I did something." Makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jun 23, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> “I don’t know where my wife is at.” is a classic example of ending a sentence with a preposition. Ending a sentence with a preposition isn't as frowned upon as it used to be, so phrasing it differently (especially in an informal situation) would probably confuse a lot of people. Part of the evolution of our language, I guess.



It’s more like the gradually accepted butchering of our language.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jun 23, 2022)

To tell you the truth……….  We’re you lying to me the rest of the time??!

Amazing.  there are very few people, things and occurrences the are truly “amazing” in this world. Very overused in the last 10 years or so.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 23, 2022)

" So I did a thing "


----------



## jNick (Jul 2, 2022)

When people on this site use “GON” to replace “going”. It’s one of the corniest cheesiest things I’ve ever seen. 

Example:
“I’m GON kiss my cousin” ?


----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 2, 2022)

"Do you kiss your mother with that mouth?"

Eyereckon cousins are a given...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jul 2, 2022)

jNick said:


> When people on this site use “GON” to replace “going”. It’s one of the corniest cheesiest things I’ve ever seen.
> 
> Example:
> “I’m GON kiss my cousin” ?


Careful you will be GONe...


----------



## dixiecutter (Jul 2, 2022)

Not sure why yall hate some of these. I hate "absolutely". It's almost always phony intelectual, scared "yes" is not a good enough word for an answer.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jul 2, 2022)

I call people humans.  That seems to offend some people.  I don't understand it...


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 2, 2022)

Pig Predator said:


> "Do you kiss your mother with that mouth?"
> 
> Eyereckon cousins are a given...



When somebody says that to you, say "no, but I kiss_ your _mother with that mouth!"


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 2, 2022)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I call people humans.  That seems to offend some people.  I don't understand it...



It could be that a lot of "humans" are really reptilians from another planet.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jul 3, 2022)

“Irregardless”. It’s not a word. The correct word is “regardless“, as in regardless of the weather, I’m going hunting tomorrow.


----------



## Dub (Jul 3, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> It could be that a lot of "humans" are really reptilians from another planet.




A lot of humans are heathens so there is that.


----------



## fredw (Jul 3, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> “Irregardless”. It’s not a word. The correct word is “regardless“, as in regardless of the weather, I’m going hunting tomorrow.


I'd like this twice if allowed!


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 3, 2022)

Since we're on words, here's one that curls my hair so to speak.
Not "supposively", it's supposedly.


----------



## GIII (Jul 3, 2022)

Texted


----------



## Doug B. (Jul 3, 2022)

How bout "can you be more pacific?  Instead of " be more specific"!!!!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jul 3, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> How bout "can you be more pacific?  Instead of " be more specific"!!!!


I’m closer to the Gulf of Mexico. Can I be more Gulf instead?


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 3, 2022)

One I am guilty of frequently.  It is just ingrained into my DNA from early years.  I always pronounce the word exit as "eggs-it".

Zero problem with any other word beginning with ex.  Not even complex words with 6 or 7 syllables.  Just every time I say exit.


----------



## Buck70 (Jul 4, 2022)

Conversate


----------



## menhadenman (Jul 4, 2022)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh man, that Corporate speak drives me nuts!
> 
> I don't even work in a corporate capacity, but people everywhere seem to think it makes them sound more intelligent or something.
> 
> I hate "yada yada yada".



Nothing says “I’m full of myself” more than a guy that signs off emails with a “cheers”… makes me want to gag every time.


----------



## Dub (Jul 4, 2022)

Nomsayin'






know-what-I-am-saying ?


----------



## mattech (Jul 5, 2022)

We can circle back to that


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jul 5, 2022)

Just sayin’


----------



## Baroque Brass (Jul 5, 2022)

In conversation when someone is in agreement and says yeah, yeah, yeah in rapid succession.


----------



## David C. (Jul 5, 2022)

"I'm super excited" and
"You never listen to me"


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 5, 2022)

Every comment or reply starts with “so”


----------



## Dixie Shooter (Jul 5, 2022)

Baroque Brass said:


> In conversation when someone is in agreement and says yeah, yeah, yeah in rapid succession.



*Saying yeah, yeah while shaking their head no. *


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 5, 2022)

Calling a restaurant a STORE!  If you want to be fancy you call it an "eatery". 
But if I'm not pushing a shopping cart around Applebees then it is a RESTAURANT not a STORE!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jul 5, 2022)

mattech said:


> We can circle back to that


 I miss Peppermint Patty!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 10, 2022)

'Don't even think about it'!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Sep 9, 2022)

When someone addresses me as “young man”. I’m not young and I’m reminded of it when I look in the mirror and when things hurt and don’t work like they used to. When someone call me young man it reminds me of all that.


----------



## buckpasser (Sep 9, 2022)

I hate it when people pronounce the word forward as: “Fo-ward” or “foeward”.  It’s 4-ward!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2022)

When people pronounce the word status like stay-tus.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 9, 2022)

When she says “not tonight baby”


----------



## Glynr (Sep 9, 2022)

Been a minute. Datbeall when you order food.


----------



## Jeepnfish (Sep 9, 2022)

Like, you know, people that say "like" and "you know" every other word.
Drives me crazy.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Sep 9, 2022)

Jeepnfish said:


> Like, you know, people that say "like" and "you know" every other word.
> Drives me crazy.


Yes and when people end their sentences with an upper inflection like they are asking a question?

 Like they're explaining to an 6 year old.


----------



## au7126 (Sep 9, 2022)

That low hanging fruit


----------



## Glynr (Sep 9, 2022)

You see what I am saying. Nope


----------



## Triple C (Sep 9, 2022)

Bud. I ain’t ur bud. May be your friend. But not your bud. Stems from my childhood when an uncle called all the kids “Bud”. Nope. Ain’t your bud.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Sep 9, 2022)

He was like instead of he said.


----------



## LTZ25 (Sep 9, 2022)

My worst phrase is , president Joe Biden .


----------



## jdgator (Sep 9, 2022)

Sick of hearing social justice phrases. It’s 2022. Time for them to go.


----------



## jdgator (Sep 9, 2022)

Glynr said:


> Been a minute. Datbeall when you order food.


“lemme get a …”


----------



## Baroque Brass (Sep 10, 2022)

When sports announcers keep saying “in space” when a player is in open field.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 10, 2022)

"Living the dream"

I ask everyone that says it and they can't tell me what the dream is.......


----------



## 4HAND (Sep 10, 2022)

This may have already been mentioned, but when someone says - "yeah, no".


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 10, 2022)

Core Lokt said:


> "Living the dream"
> 
> I ask everyone that says it and they can't tell me what the dream is.......



My dreams involve extraterrestrial spacecraft, dinosaurs, aviation crashes, being overwhelmed in a work environment, car crashes (fender-benders thankfully) and being lost in strange cities. Good luck with all that!


----------



## furtaker (Sep 10, 2022)

"I know, right?"

Hate that one.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 10, 2022)

furtaker said:


> "I know, right?"
> 
> Hate that one.



I only started noticing people saying that since about ten years ago.


----------



## Sixes (Sep 11, 2022)

"Harvest" a game animal

I also hate when someone says that will give it more than a 100%, that's not possible.


----------



## Buck70 (Sep 11, 2022)

"I'm jelly" and "ya feel me" are two that irritate me to no end.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 11, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> "I'm jelly" and "ya feel me" are two that irritate me to no end.



I've never heard "I'm jelly" before.


----------



## Buck70 (Sep 11, 2022)

Short for "I'm jealous".


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 12, 2022)

"just another day in paradise "


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Sep 12, 2022)

You guys,speaking to all men or mixed crowd


----------



## sinclair1 (Sep 12, 2022)

If I hear side hustle one more time!


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Sep 12, 2022)

Today at the office a co-worker said... I will give you an update on tomorrow.. On tomorrow?


----------



## Big7 (Sep 12, 2022)

"as we speak"


----------



## Big7 (Sep 12, 2022)

"you feel me"


----------



## Big7 (Sep 12, 2022)

"you know what I'm sayin' "


----------

